# Vinegar or bleach?



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I just acquired a used reptile cage and I was debating whether I should use vinegar or bleach to clean it out. What do you think? Any experiences?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

It's always best to go with white vinegar if you can. But, if you really need to disinfect, use a diluted bleach solution (bleach and water) and rinse it a bunch of times. Then rinse it with conditioned water a few times.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I vote bleach every time.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Hmm...well now i still dont know lol...


----------



## Koda (Jul 31, 2012)

I just got a used reptile tank too. I'm going to go with vinegar, but that's just because it's a super heavy 55 gallon which would make it really hard for me rinse out well if I had used bleach. I still plan on rinsing, just not nearly as rigorously. Otherwise I would vote for the bleach.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Bleach reacts with light and leaves no residue other that NaCl.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

and NaCl is removed with dechlorinator, right?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

No, NaCl is just salt. Just like, aquarium salt. Washes off real simple.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh okay. So how long to I need to leave a tank out in the sun after it has been bleached and rinsed?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmm, 2-3 days should be fine.. Then a quick splashing.


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

A concentrated water conditioner like prime can also be used to make the tank safe if you need it in use sooner (a helpful tidbit for disinfecting QT tanks).


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Wouldn't leaving it out in the sun that long possibly damage the sealant in the corners?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

It's not very long. It takes a while for the silicone to dry out. If anything, just leave it in a brighter room in the house and avoid the direct sun.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Is the thing about Prime true? ^^^


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh when you said "bleach reacts with light" i read light as sunlight lol... so you were saying just leave it in an open/well ventilated area for 2-3 days? And extra prime to be safe...


----------

